# Moving moss ball from tank with BGA



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

One of my tanks has a chronic blue green algae problem. No matter what I do. I researched the he** out of it and tried everything, nothing worked, so I just clean it and periodically low-dose (very low, it's a puffer) with erythromycin. For some reason, bga seems to thrive in any tank that this particular fish is in...
Anyhow, in the tank, there's a moss ball that I want to move to my shrimp tank. Can anyone suggest ways to ensure that the bga is 100% dead or gone on the ball before it goes in the other tank? Would a concentrated erythromycin dip take care of it? Anyone know a dose and time? Then rinse like crazy, I assume?

Carmen


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

maybe you should grow it separately in a container and dose maracyn until you see no growth
then put it into your other tank


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

arinsi said:


> maybe you should grow it separately in a container and dose maracyn until you see no growth
> then put it into your other tank


This seems like a good plan to me. Without the puffer, you can go town with the antibacterials. Get someone with a biochemistry background to tell you how much to dose on a plant, though.
I'm officially nominating Darkblade. He'll be by this thread shortly.


----------

